# Comfortable kids shoes for boy



## josielam041 (May 27, 2015)

My husband and i are planning to travel to Thailand with my son, so i would like to choose a comfortable sandals for my son, any kids shoes brand are recommended?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stride Rite or Clarkes


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

Geox are one the best kids shoemakers and available in Hong Kong. They are not cheap, but do give lots of comfort to the feet of kids..


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Try Dr Kong also.


----------

